# prices of pelts skinned vs fleshed and dried



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Was wondering what you guys have seen for pricing of pelts being just skinned and rolled up put in the freezer and sold green. Verse pelts that have been fleshed and stretched. I have heard that usually the guys that will take them green will only knock of 2 bucks per animal max. Anybody do it this way, or is it worth the time to flesh and stretch your self. I am assuming it will depend on the buyer, but I have heard this from 2 guys now. I dont mind fleshing and stretching but it does take up a lot of the garage and some considerable time to make all the boards and hang them vs just skinning them and rolling them from nose to tail and throwing them in the chest freezer. Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

placing them individually in a plastic bag before putting them in the freezer.


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Bump.

Anybody?


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

The rule of thumb is that you will get more for 'put up' or 'finished' fur vs selling it green. The problem is that unless you are good at fleshing, you can actually turn an average hide into a worthless one. Now rats, mink, and fox are easy to put up properly. It's the ***** and coyotes that have a bit of a learning curve to them. 

If you wish to learn how to properly flesh and stretch your catch, then I would recommend you invest in a video or two that focus on that, and spend some time with a seasoned trapper or fur buyer and have them teach you.

I personally put all of my rats and mink up as they are pretty darn easy and I don't like to take the hit on them. I sell all of my ***** and coyotes green as I am not proficient at fleshing them, nor do I have the boards, room, nor time to put up 100 or so **** and a dozen + coyotes. It takes enough time just to skin the things ~ and I have a skinning machine :yikes:

So that is what I do. You have to decide what will or won't work for you. I would advise you at least put up your rats and mink as the learning curve is pretty small on them. Fleshing ***** and coyotes are another matter....:rant:

-Chris


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

For comparison: last years Jan. fur sale 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=408595&highlight=otisville+sale


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, That was originally my idea on the *****. But seeing that post kinda makes me want to sell them stretched. Exspecially the yotes quite the difference in price. Thanks


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Something to keep in mind. If you thaw and take a large # of "green" pelts to a sale you purty much have to sell em.If they are stretched/Put-up and you don't like the price offer you can take em home and find other options. 




Tom


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

Most of the guys we see sell whole cuz its pretty close to the same price as skinned. Let's take an xl primed **** hide as an example. Whole we would give between 5 and 7 skinned is between 5 and 9. And if there put up ull get 13 to prolly 20 but its a lot more work and most guys don't do a very good job. We skin and roll the hides fur out and pile em all in a grain bag till we have enough to have a fleshin party lol hope that helps
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

jmccallie said:


> Thanks guys, That was originally my idea on the *****. But seeing that post kinda makes me want to sell them stretched. Exspecially the yotes quite the difference in price. Thanks


After putting up some coyotes (skinning and fleshing) you will see why there is a bigger difference compared to the raccoons. Jim


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks still debating on what to do, I don't like the idea of being stuck with the first price offered. So guess today I will stop by 2 local guys and talk to them on my options. I don't mind the extra work and time just don't want to loose money that could be other wise made. Since I am new I am sure that I will need to practice on fleshing. Skinning is not to bad for me, I have done pretty well on my ***** so far but have yet to do a yote.


----------

